# THE SKYLINE SMILE IS BACK!



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

after waiting 3 and half months the skyline is back.

if you remember the cars left rear corner got hit by a 40 ton lorry, so a new rear quatre pannel, bumper, ans tail light was needed.  

the wheels have been re-furbished and re-sprayed in renault pearl black.

now that i have it back it will be having some nice mods done to it over the winter:smokin:  

here are some pics:

















































thanks for looking

nik and alex


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Lursh!
Get some bigger brakes on there!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great to see this car back to it's best.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Stunning car. Surprised that I haven't seen it around ( live and work around that part of Norfolk)


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

One of the best looking R34's in the country.... glad to see it back together


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

And just in case anyone asks (as seen in the photo's), the Cordale's Nissan are also a Proton dealership in Fakenham. 

The Nissan bodyshop there did a good job and had the Nismo graphics replicated at Xtreme graphics in Fakenham (they now have the template).

Forgot what the car was like after nearly 4 months. Hit 1.15 bar boost in 3rd and nearly sh_t my pants in the wet and sleet. 

Nik W


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice.... seldom see white GTRs around! 

BTW< I wonder why GTR owners seldom change their wheels and leave it stock?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Glad to see its all back in good shape. 

Looking good, with the newly refurb wheels.


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

wheels look great, glad the cars back on the road


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

glad to see its back!  love the re-sprayed wheels!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

So glad to see it back with you Nik, was so sorry to see it at JAE with the damage.

It now looks as good as it always did mate :smokin:


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Thank you all for the kind comments. I am just pleased  to get it back as the quarter panel took 2 months to get here from Japan.

I cannot recommend high enough the body shop at Cordale Nissan. I am very particular about paint work on a car, and I cannot see the difference where the new panel is fitted. The paint job is A1 and apparantly matching up white paint is really hard?

It is booked in to go to APT for re-mapping in Jan, when the new turbo's, elbows and actuators are fitted.

Nik W


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

AWESOME! LOVE IT :smokin:

Great to see it back on the road!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

That is good news. As the others have said, great to see such a superb car back on the road :smokin:


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Lovely car mate Hope it was'nt a NFT/Sainsburys Truck that hit your car as i work for them 

Black wheels on a white car looks


----------



## ibi (Nov 27, 2005)

Awesome car man.

(Y)!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

cheers guys so happy to have it back!


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks beautiful


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

You get a cookie. That is one beautiful GT-R! White must be very rare...


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Grey Wulf said:


> You get a cookie. That is one beautiful GT-R! White must be very rare...


I have a feeling that white is the most popular colour in Japan and the least favorite colour anywhere else in the world. I just happen to like white cars and now even more with Renault pearl black wheels. Black wheels looks so right on a white (and silver) car.

Nik


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on getting the car back together so well. Very nicely done. All you need now is a set of Nismo wheels to complete the S-Tune look! 

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

*more pics*

http://www.piczo.com/r34gtr?g=7002595&cr=1


----------

